# how to check voltage regulator?



## landshark (Sep 25, 2004)

i hav e a dixon mower and seems the battery doesnt' keep a charge. recently the pto seems to have shut off the blades. i am guessing due to low battery. i've recharged it slightly and it was able to engage the pto but stopped again until i slightly recharge it. i haven't put a full charge on the battery yet though. just want to know how to check to see if the volt. regulator is the problem. thanks


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

the only way i can think of is to use a multimeter


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

How Many Wires And What Colors.next Do You Have A Test Meter. If So Ill Get Back To You On This.MEAN TIME FULLY CHARGE BATERY AND LOAD TEST.


----------

